# Archbold, OH Saugeyes



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone ever fish the Archbold Reservoirs for saugeyes?
I've never fished there...or caught a saugeye for that matter, but plan on checking it out soon. 

Can anyone help me out as far as where to go? tips. etc.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I fished it once and but only ended up catching cats. Use some shiners or small gills and you'll get some nice eaters. Never figured out the eyes.


----------

